# Shaking wings, chronic cooing



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

Long time no write. I have a question that one of you could perhaps answer. Coco, my house pigeon is doing well and acting female, I thing. One thing she does is puzzling. She gets all flat and the tips of her wings shake. She sits there and coos low and soft for long periods of time. No straining like egg bound and I can distract her by bringing her out of her little "nesting area" to the food or where I am working. She doesn't do it all the time, and is quiet all night while she sleeps. Is this a mating thing? The quivering wings tips are a bit odd to me.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes it is, My Tooty did that all the time, he would sit on my bed snuggle up to me and nod his head while he sat low and his wing twitched.. I would put my hand near his face and he would preen me and kiss my hand (It was so sweet







).. I watch alot of my ferals and they do it too..Usually I see the man sitting down flat with his chest on the ground sometimes, the wing twitching and noding the head...Sometimes they skate.
The female will sit and preen his head (it's very sweet







)

How old is Coco anyway?

Mary


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

Coco was hatched in early June, so she's not quite six months old. I've had her since June 8, 2002. Taking into consideration when she started eating on her own and her feathering and size at the time I rescued her, I'd say she was about four or five days old when I got her. I think she loves me!


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Debi,
It's all a sexual desire to reproduce thing. Try to give the bird some attention when you see that. Maybe that will help change the mood.
Your bird sounds healthy and well if this is happening.


----------

